

Ask HN: What exactly does the Color app do? - eklovlfjkeos

Okay, so Color is a photo sharing app - but it's not?... I get that they mine users' data extensively, but can someone give me a detailed example of how the app would actually be used?<p>I don't have a smart phone, so I can't just download the app.<p>Review quotes from http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/color/id427763573?mt=8&#38;ls=1# :<p>"Three buttons - and no explanation of what they do and how to make them do what I want. No tutorial, no nothing."<p>"It's not usable. It's not attractive. Using it doesn't help you understand what it's for."<p>So apparently even people who download the app don't understand what it's for.
======
zoowar
Get a lot of hype.

~~~
eklovlfjkeos
Yeah, I've noticed. But one way or the other they're going to have to get
people to download and use the app. "We'll sell your personal data" isn't much
of a selling point, so what exactly does the app do? Even color.com is vague
about it. I sure as hell don't understand it.

~~~
herman
It does look like they will be updating the app to try and resolve these
issues. Although, one of their planned "fixes" are to stop the app from
working at all when no one is around. I really hope they implement that
properly because if they think they got backlash now, imagine if people try to
open the app and it just closes on them, without a proper explanation of why.

